# What do you watch when you've seen everything?



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

I watch approximately 2-3 movies per day. I think I've seen something like 6000 movies from maybe 20 different countries in all kind of genres and styles. 
And I can't fucking find anything that interests me any more. 
It started with me being able to figure out the entire movie about 5 minutes in to it, then I only had to see the trailer to know everything that would happen, now I barely need to see the title _(exaggeration). _
What the hell do you do when one of you're biggest interests don't excite you anymore ??? 

/


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 25, 2008)

You drink and watch Family Guy.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> You drink and watch Family Guy.



I don't drink, and family guy follows the same formula for every episode, it gets boring really fast. And the new season hasn't started yet.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I only had to see the trailer to know everything that would happen[/I]



Well, when you've got trailers like this, it's hard not to know everything that happens:







Desecrated said:


> What the hell do you do when one of you're biggest interests don't excite you anymore ???
> 
> /



I don't know man, I'm probably the same as you with regards to my appetite for films, just one look at the "Last DVD you bought" thread would tell you that, I'm a movie maniac. But at the same time, I'm never at a loss for something to watch, I'll always find good films it seems.

Now, you don't mention what you're tastes are, so maybe (just for example) if all you're interested in is horror films, you could've exhausted that side of things, and maybe you need to explore other genres. Or perhaps you haven't watched many foreign language films, in which case there's a vast amount of quality films produced in Europe or Asia that you could get into. Either way, I'd be glad to fire some recommendations your way.

Let me know what your tastes are anyway, and I'll see if there's anything I can recommend for you to check out.


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 25, 2008)

maybe read a book instead. Theres way more books than movies.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 25, 2008)

> The 2001 Leonard Maltin's Movie and Video Guide for 2001 lists "more than 20,000 entries. This would cover the period of approximately 1930 to 2001, let's call it 70 years. That's an average of 285 a year. Allowing for fewer movies in the early years, and lack of complete coverage in Maltin's book, the 965 number seems reasonable.



That's means there's still a lot of films left for you to watch.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 25, 2008)

Go play pool. That's what I always do when nothing interests me. Just a new hobby in general helps a lot.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 25, 2008)

Take a break from it. I tend to get obsessive about my hobbies and interests and then I burn out on them. The ones I dig I always go back to. It's very helpful sometimes though to just walk away for a bit. 

That or just watch a lot of girl on girl porn.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Well, when you've got trailers like this, it's hard not to know everything that happens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The last trailer that was decent was the first matrix trailer. That actually left you with some hope. 

The difference between you and me is that I find everything so fucking stupid nowadays, I tried to watch iron man, but I turned it off after 4-5 minutes because it was just so fucking dumb. 
I've become an elitist snob  hahahahahaha. 

I'll watch anything as long as it is entertaining, Yes mainly horrormovie, but I might as well watch a good Korean drama, some British humor, some weird Italian action flick from the 70's, what ever tickles me. 
I tried branching out from american and Scandinavian movies to find new movies, but after a while you start realizing that all Italian movies have the same feel/theme/clichés to it. All japanese comedies starts blending in to each other and so on. 



Nick1 said:


> maybe read a book instead. Theres way more books than movies.



I try to read about 100 pages per day, But I keep running out of books and I need something to do until I can afford some new ones. 



playstopause said:


> That's means there's still a lot of films left for you to watch.



To bad that most of them are just copies of something else, out of all them hundred thousands movies on imdb I don't think I can think of 20 original movies.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Take a break from it. I tend to get obsessive about my hobbies and interests and then I burn out on them. The ones I dig I always go back to. It's very helpful sometimes though to just walk away for a bit.
> 
> That or just watch a lot of girl on girl porn.



I've actually thought about watching porn, I don't think I've seen a porno since I was 13 or so, But I find that most pornos have the same ending. I grew tired of that happy ending, I need to find some pornos that ends with the guy failing and developing impotence.


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 25, 2008)

3 words


Get 

A

Job


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I've actually thought about watching porn, I don't think I've seen a porno since I was 13 or so, But I find that most pornos have the same ending. I grew tired of that happy ending, I need to find some pornos that ends with the guy failing and developing impotence.





Guys in porn = epic phail

Note I said GIRL ON GIRL porn which never fails.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Guys in porn = epic phail
> 
> Note I said GIRL ON GIRL porn which never fails.



Doesn't that also ends in the same way?, Find me some girl on girl porn where one of the girls walks out because of ambivalent feelings or a piano falls on one of them, I'll gladly watch it


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

Nick1 said:


> 3 words
> 
> 
> Get
> ...



I have one, I run a production company, that's one of the reason I have to watch so many movies :=)


----------



## Variant (Jul 25, 2008)

You write.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

Variant said:


> You write.



hmmmm, maybe I'll start working on some girl on girl porno manuscript, 6 short erotic novels that all turns into something you didn't expect. Might be fun.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> The difference between you and me is that I find everything so fucking stupid nowadays, I tried to watch iron man, but I turned it off after 4-5 minutes because it was just so fucking dumb.
> I've become an elitist snob  hahahahahaha.



Yes you have. 



Desecrated said:


> I'll watch anything as long as it is entertaining, Yes mainly horrormovie, but I might as well watch a good Korean drama, some British humor, some weird Italian action flick from the 70's, what ever tickles me.
> I tried branching out from american and Scandinavian movies to find new movies, but after a while you start realizing that all Italian movies have the same feel/theme/clichés to it. All japanese comedies starts blending in to each other and so on.



Tell me if you've seen the following films:

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang (2005)
The Long Goodbye (1973)
Empire of the Sun (1987)
Dai-bosatsu tôge (1966)
Seppuku (1962)
Hana to Arisu (2004)
The Changeling (1980)
Maquinista, El (2004)
Good Night, and Good Luck. (2005)
Ne le dis à personne (2006)
Barton Fink (1991)
Bad Boy Bubby (1993)
The Straight Story
13 Tzameti (2005)
Jigureul jikyeora! (2003)
Hotaru no haka (1988)
Homem do Ano, O (2003)


----------



## UGH (Jul 25, 2008)

Have you seen "Mr. Frost" yet? It's a real obscure Jeff Goldblum movie from the early 80's produced in France. Extremely hard to find. 'Twill melt your noodle.

Hal Hartley films own.
George Carlin HBOness
Miller's Crossing is the Coen Bros. best movie


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yes you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was a 2 or 3 movies in there that I haven't seen, I'm hunting them now, thank for the tips.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> hmmmm, maybe I'll start working on some girl on girl porno manuscript, 6 short erotic novels that all turns into something you didn't expect. Might be fun.



Make the one were the piano falls on the chick..

People will be watching it *FAPP FAP FAP* then *BOOM* a fucking piano kills the chick


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> There was a 2 or 3 movies in there that I haven't seen, I'm hunting them now, thank for the tips.



Have you seen This Is England and Dead Mans Shoes, from Shane Meadows?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Have you seen This Is England and Dead Mans Shoes, from Shane Meadows?



I just watched This is England a few days ago  Cool movie.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> There was a 2 or 3 movies in there that I haven't seen, I'm hunting them now, thank for the tips.



Here's a little list right out of my top 100 . Most of them are well known, so maybe you've seen them all 


- Sokurov's "Mother and son"
- Antonioni's "Red desert"
- Welles's "The magnificent Ambersons" 
- Truffaut's "The last metro"
- Murnau's "Sunrise"
- Tati's "Playtime"
- Leconte's "Le mari de la coiffeuse"
- Blier's "1-2-3 soleil"
- Vertov's "Man with a movie camera"
- Almodovar's "All about my mother"
- Bunuel's "L'age d'or"
- Jutras's "Mon oncle Antoine"
- Pabst's Pandora's box"
- Jean-Marc Vallée "Crazy"
- Renoir's "Grand Illusion"
- Renais's "L'année dernière à Marienbad"
- Bergman's "Wild strawberries"


----------



## Trespass (Jul 26, 2008)

I feel this way about music. Film still excites me though. I often thought "what if I could trade the way I feel about those two?"

I watch next to no movies. I've seen There Will Be Blood and The Dark Knight in the past 45 days.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 26, 2008)

Start watching whole seasons of TV shows.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Start watching whole seasons of TV shows.



I've done that to, I watched the entire 10 seasons of stargate two weeks ago.  



Uber Mega said:


> Have you seen This Is England and Dead Mans Shoes, from Shane Meadows?



Yup



playstopause said:


> Here's a little list right out of my top 100 . Most of them are well known, so maybe you've seen them all
> 
> 
> - Sokurov's "Mother and son"
> ...



I'm hunting some of them right now. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 26, 2008)

Some .. foreign movies ?


----------



## Celiak (Jul 26, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I've actually thought about watching porn, I don't think I've seen a porno since I was 13 or so, But I find that most pornos have the same ending. I grew tired of that happy ending, I need to find some pornos that ends with the guy failing and developing impotence.



Dude, rent Edward Penishands... Best satire porno ever, I laughed my ass of through the entire thing... If you can gain sexual pleasure from it your pretty damn perverted though.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 26, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I've done that to, I watched the entire 10 seasons of stargate two weeks ago.



Maybe try...

&#34;Deadwood&#34; (2004)
&#34;Babylon 5&#34; (1994)
&#34;Criminal Minds&#34; (2005)
&#34;Millennium&#34; (1996/I)
&#34;The Prisoner&#34; (1967)
&#34;Farscape&#34; (1999)
&#34;Ultraviolet&#34; (1998)


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 26, 2008)

Millenium!

The X Files!

Lost!




EDIT: Holy shit two Millenium mentions in a second!


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 26, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Maybe try...
> 
> "Deadwood" (2004)
> "Babylon 5" (1994)
> ...



seen them all  

Inlcuding; 

American Chopper
Fear itself
bullshit
Overhaulin 
top gear 
South Park 
Supernatural
my name is earl 
House
Reaper 
numb3rs 
Moonlight
Simpsons 
Medium
Ghost whisperer
Ghost hunters
Most haunted
etc etc etc


----------



## daybean (Jul 26, 2008)

smallville? seasons 1-8. im a huge superman fan.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 26, 2008)

daybean said:


> smallville? seasons 1-8. im a huge superman fan.



I watched the first seasons, then it got boring.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 26, 2008)

What did you think of Millenium?


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 26, 2008)

I even watched the entire fucking Startrek voyager.


----------



## daybean (Jul 26, 2008)

oh, those were the high school days...it gets better, but then i am being biased.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What did you think of Millenium?



It started good, then it went bad, but kinda redeemed itself towards the end.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 26, 2008)

daybean said:


> oh, those were the high school days...it gets better, but then i am being biased.



I always preferred batman over superman, And after I saw the smallvile actor in the fog, I got allergic to him.


----------



## daybean (Jul 26, 2008)

what about *home movies* and *robot chiken*


----------



## daybean (Jul 26, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I always preferred batman over superman, And after I saw the smallvile actor in the fog, I got allergic to him.



which one was that?


----------



## daybean (Jul 26, 2008)

oh, tom welling


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 26, 2008)

daybean said:


> what about *home movies* and *robot chiken*



robot chicken is fun from time to time. It's that kind of a show that you can watch between other shows just to clear your mind. Same thing with family guy, simpson and southpark, one or two episodes from time to time keeps you on your toes.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 26, 2008)

Buy the "Sharpe" boxset


----------



## daybean (Jul 26, 2008)

starting to anwser my own questions.....


----------



## daybean (Jul 26, 2008)

heroes, maybe? i dont know, im just throwing shows that i have on dvd.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 26, 2008)

daybean said:


> heroes, maybe? i dont know, im just throwing shows that i have on dvd.



Waiting for the new season to start. 
It feels like I've watched basically anything horror, sci-fi, thriller since 1970 :/ 
even series like wolf lake, kindred and sanctuary.


----------



## dpm (Jul 26, 2008)

Man, I have no idea how you can watch that many films (same goes for you Mr. Hungus )!!! Me, I don't have the patience, I can't sit still long enough, and if the movie is in the least bit predictable I'm gone. I used to read a lot but it got too expensive and nothing gets done. Once I start reading I can't stop  




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSaXgoWevUQ


----------



## forelander (Jul 26, 2008)

Dexter? American Gothic? The Sopranos? Twin Peaks?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 26, 2008)

try watching hani-bi, then dead man, then turkey shoot. 
a contast of films i could never tire of...


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 26, 2008)

How about porn?

Seriously. My friend's collecting porn, trying to watch as much as he can. Last I checked he'd already filled a 500gb harddrive full of erotic madness. He doesn't fap like 7 times a day either, he actually watches it for plot etc. It's weird, but somewhat interesting.


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 26, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> Buy the "Sharpe" boxset



^ this is deemed true


----------



## daybean (Jul 26, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> How about porn?
> 
> Seriously. He doesn't fap like 7 times a day either, he actually watches it for plot etc. It's weird, but somewhat interesting.



you me too....


----------



## playstopause (Jul 26, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm hunting some of them right now. thanks for the tip.





See? There's some left to watch! 

(wich ones are you hunting down?)


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 3, 2008)

if your still after tv shows, try get your hands on "underbelly"
it was more a mini seris, but fucking rocked


----------



## daybean (Aug 3, 2008)

fuck tv, go make your own tv show, your the man for the job. dont do anything stupid.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 3, 2008)

playstopause said:


> See? There's some left to watch!
> 
> (wich ones are you hunting down?)


----------



## philkilla (Aug 3, 2008)

The Professional


.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 3, 2008)

Any Japanese gangster movie.... anything with 'Beat' Takeshi in it.... Miike Takashi films... Takashi Ishii movies...

My current watch list also includes BBC adaptions of the John Le Carre books 'Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy' and 'Smiley's People'. Good if you like a bit of thesping.


----------

